# May be selling an ipod.



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 19, 2007)

If all goes well. 
 I may be selling a new ipod video 30gb, probably black.


I am sending in my damaged ipod they are replacing it. So i assume itll be a replica. You are simply reserving the possibility of purchasing a new ipod. 

 I would like money. A new ipod 30gb is $250. So. $250? Shipping will be considered and this may be negotiate-able. Depending on your location. 
I am in the US. 
Since, they are sending me a replacement, depending on what they give me, is what you will get. For an example, if they send me an ipod in a protected box, youll get an ipod in a protected box. If they include instructions and manuals, thats what you'll receive. 


So. Just post your possible reserves, tips, questions, ext. 


This transaction can be done through ebay or paypal, something like that.


Enjoy. 

A provided link to an ipod video information page.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?family=iPod

*Remember this is a possibility, not for sure on selling.*


*FTW, it'll be a new ipod*


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 19, 2007)

You can't expect to sell it at exactly the same price as a brand new one.  For one part, you've already ate up a quarter of the warranty, and someone could buy it locally much easier.  $200 would be more more realistic estimate, or $220-$230 at the most.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 19, 2007)

If its a brand new ipod, why not? 
There not refurbishing nor are they fixing the screen. 
They are giving me an entire new ipod.
And cant ipod set up a new warranty, if another buyer, buys it?


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never heard of anything like that, you'd have to get into contact with them, but by my understanding the warranty starts whenever you get your receipt, and doesn't start over no matter if it's repaired, replaced, or who owns it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright. 
Thanks.
 Ill do my best to get the best for the buyer. 


 If this goes through.


I only keep mentioning that, since the guy had a heavy Indian accent, and i am skeptical, since iam sending it in, and they'll notice a chip, and send it back.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2007)

Be realistic.  If you wanted to buy an iPod, would you buy it from joe shmoe on a forum, or go to Best Buy and pick it up for the exact same price, where you know you have a warrenty?


----------



## JlCollins005 (Mar 19, 2007)

exactly id go to the store and pay 250, before paying some1 else 250, or 230


----------



## The_Beast (Mar 19, 2007)

you would have to have a major mental defect to buy a USED ipod for the same price as a NEW one


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 19, 2007)

It's not used... he's RMAing it for a new one, so he'll be selling an unopened iPod, but it will still have a lesser warranty.  I don't think $200 is unreasonable.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Its NOT, Not, NOT. used. .....


Iam getting a BRAND NEW ipod, since iam turning in my USED ipod to get a NEW ipod. 






............


And its still a little cheaper.


....

But thanks for reading correctly.

And can I be shown where i typed, youll be paying full price for a used ipod.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Its NOT, Not, *NOT. New* .....
> 
> 
> Iam getting a BRAND NEW ipod, since iam turning in my USED ipod to get a NEW ipod.


So your saying its not new, but then you say your getting a brand new one?

So are you selling the new one that your getting from Apple or the broken one that you RMA'd?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Typo.
I got flabbergasted when 3 ppl misread to what i thought was written quite clearly. 
Then, Having other things on my mind.



Dont worry it was fixed ...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah ok, so just to clarify for everyone, your selling the new one that your getting from Apple, right?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes.
There sending me a new ipod, if i decide to sell it, you will be buying a new ipod.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't buy an Ipod anyway, GO ZUNE!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cough....
I am purchasing a zune, i just dont want an ipod in my possession.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 20, 2007)

hahaha.........I like your style, good going, did I ever tell you about my friends Ipod shooting sparks(4 real) for no reason, he was charging it and putting songs on it and it sounded like a jet and it literally flew sparks


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Alright then... Lol


----------



## HumanMage (Mar 20, 2007)

I heard the Zune wasnt worth getting due to the music service it has. Maximum PC magazine did a head to head test with the Zune service (don't know what that is) vs iTunes, iTunes beat the Zune in every possible catagory. I don't know much about the regular unit, but you are buying two products essentially..why have one bad while you could have 2 good  Go iPods!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 20, 2007)

Um...
Ipods, dont offer very good screen protection... 
 and the fall wasnt that great. it slipped out of my hands fell a few inches, not even 1ft. onto a mouse pad, which is padded.


....


----------



## computermaineack (Mar 20, 2007)

When the screen on my ipod cracked, I paid $25 for a new one on ebay, and it works fine now. Then again, my ipod was out of warranty...


----------



## Styrak (Mar 21, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Um...
> Ipods, dont offer very good screen protection...
> and the fall wasnt that great. it slipped out of my hands fell a few inches, not even 1ft. onto a mouse pad, which is padded.
> 
> ...



You expect an LCD screen to be protected somehow?  
Well it does have a glass covering, but that's why you buy a protective case.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 22, 2007)

Not looking for prop protection...
 There made to where they have nothing suffocating a small fall. 
  If they were reinforced a little better, i probably wouldn't be having a problem now...


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 22, 2007)

See the point is, you are selling a brand new ipod the exact same price as they go for in stores. So there is no advantage of buying it from you, and even includes added risk and inconvenience. You will have to lower the price in order to balance those two negative factors out.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 22, 2007)

*What good-sense person.......*



HumanMage said:


> I heard the Zune wasnt worth getting due to the music service it has. Maximum PC magazine did a head to head test with the Zune service (don't know what that is) vs iTunes, iTunes beat the Zune in every possible catagory. I don't know much about the regular unit, but you are buying two products essentially..why have one bad while you could have 2 good  Go iPods!



What person that has good-sense uses Itunes service or the Zune program, thought about p2p. Nobody wants to get an Ipod for what 2,000 songs and spend $1 per song, you do the math. I could spend that on some parts for my truck. Look into my profile picture, don't follow me you might get stuck.


----------



## SAD_DC (Mar 22, 2007)

so from all the arguing on here I dont know how much this guy is selling it for...

please tell me..

Also would you do a C.O.D?
because I dont like the fact that I have been played on ebay ALOT of times 
for ALOT of money and I Just want to be re-assured


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ill be selling it for around $200-240. 
 Depending on your location, shipping will be discussed.

 I assure you, if I do decide to sell this. It will be handled in the best way, in my control. 

  And Ive reported at least 4 ebay alienware laptop bids. 
 Over this past week, they were deleted the next day.


----------

